# Sears10xl governor?



## Krisostofer (6 mo ago)

Is there a way to adjust a governor on a Sears 20 xl lawn tractor to slow the engine down? Whenever I start mine up it's wide open and I don't know what to do. Anybody have any words of wisdom? Advice? Please world


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Krisostofer, welcome to the forum.

Watch the attached video by Taryl. He gets through with his comedy antics about halfway into the video.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

All lawn mowers start at wide open throttle (WOT) Governor linkage hooks to the carburetor butterfly and there is a return spring that helps the governor arm go to the the RPM setting of the throttle cable. Check the linkage and spring (binding, broken, or missing), it should move freely and snap back into position with the return spring.

Watch the video Harvey W posted and make sure it's adjusted correctly and the throttle cable is not binding. If after all of these steps are taken and it still runs at WOT. It's an internal problem with the governor and the engine has to come apart.


----------

